# I got it



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

A couple of weeks ago I asked about a bike I found. It was Tobias Steinhauser's TCR Comp. Well I got it.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=657496#post657496


----------

